# First king of 2014



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

After two painfully slow charters Thursday and Friday I took my younger cousin from out of town out today. The surf was up this morning but I knew it was going to get even bigger. We trolled the color change looking for cobia for just 2 hours until I knew it was time to head in. Was rewarded with my first king of the year.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNE2Ql3mLM4&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You're comment in the video was right on. The way that drag was stripping I was thinking - SMOKER. But still, not a bad king to start the season. Thanks for reminding us how fun that is. It has been tooooo long.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The thing was, it had already been running for maybe 10 seconds by the time I turned the GoPro on! I thought for sure it was a 20+ pound fish, especially since I had the drags tighter then normal in case a ling hit. She measured just under 40" to the fork and pretty chunky too, Id guess around 15lbs or so.

And youre right it has been WAY too long since I heard a screaming drag! Woulda rather had a cobia though....


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice catch. I like the 'tailing' action. 

Just a cig on a duster or live bait?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a cigicle on a duster. Live bait has been hard to come by. Lots and lots of tiny little glass minnows though. Oh and I did see flying fish yesterday, thats always a good thing.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job brother....I cringed a bit thinking you were gonna get a hook in the toe! i guess you wore him out purty good though, he looked done once you boated him!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Awesome JD . We saw and caught a ton of cigs yesterday morning for the first hour or so. They were everywhere! Hope you find them! At least you got to hear the drag singing!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You must have fished closer to one of the passes then me. Bait has been thick around the passes lately but none existent over in Navarre.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Ahhh that makes sense we were at the FWB pier. So yeah we were much closer. I absolutely hate buying bait especially cigs so we really loaded up and froze the left overs for the next trip just in case we can't find them next time. If they get nasty they turn into bottom bait or chum!

Also this was the first trip since last fall the we saw bait.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah I can't wait till the bait shows up down here. I too hate buying/fishing frozen bait!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Nice*

Nice Job with the King. Looks like lots of fun.:yes:


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent way to start the season....I probably saw you fishing off Navarre....one of the many boats. Don't feel bad on the ling, we went 0 for 1 ourselves....fish-on! GT


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That was a nice video. :thumbsup: Really enjoyed watching it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

